

The Rush to Smear Assange's Rape Accuser - rfreytag
http://www.salon.com/news/politics/war_room/2010/12/07/julian_assange_rape_accuser_smeared/index.html

======
joezydeco
So let's ask the real question here. How often does _Interpol_ get involved
with an individual rape case?

Commenter in the Salon forum says it best:

 _"What is odd here, however, is the "international community" suddenly
jumping on a bandwagon to freeze the personal finances, cut off legal
assistance, swear out arrest warrants, and act quickly on those warrants - all
over accusations that were already dropped once for lack of evidence."_

